# Sunday's Show and Tell  ... 8/21/22



## jd56 (Aug 21, 2022)

Turned 66 today, and celebrated my wifes life yesterday with friends. Great times.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.  Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 21, 2022)

Hawthorne


----------



## tech549 (Aug 21, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Turned 66 today, and celebrated my wifes life yesterday with friends. Great times.
> 
> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.  Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please include pictures as we do love pictures!View attachment 1682995



happy birthday jd enjoy your day!!


----------



## stoney (Aug 21, 2022)

Original HUBLEY 9” Indian 4 cast iron with rider


----------



## John (Aug 21, 2022)

Couple of 1936 Indians


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 21, 2022)

Mesinger Supreme Racer, looks new. I have read that these might have been used on prewar Schwinn Superiors.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2022)

1994 Corvette


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 21, 2022)

Found this Schwinn Henderson badged autocycle deluxe. There still out there!


----------



## The classic roll (Aug 21, 2022)

Picked this Schwinn BF Goodrich Scarlet up off Facebook market place on Saturday. It was a surprise for my daughter. It’s going to be a great father daughter project. This smile and excitement was the best part of the day. Original paint is going to clean up nice just need to redo decals.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 21, 2022)

Brought this home this werk.


----------



## blackcat (Aug 21, 2022)

Hello;
Yesterday, a WW1 GREAT-WESTERN military bike 😸
Found in the south west of France at a collector of old bikes, 3 years of waiting to acquire it 😺
The wheels, the crankset  and the handlebar stem are not good. 








Regards;
Serge


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 21, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this Schwinn autocycle deluxe. There still out there!
> View attachment 1683048
> 
> View attachment 1683059


----------



## tech549 (Aug 21, 2022)

added another colorflow and a colson this week!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 21, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this Schwinn Henderson badged autocycle deluxe. There still out there!
> View attachment 1683048
> 
> View attachment 1683059



Congratulations George!  What an awesome discovery, I can't wait to to see that one cleaned-up.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 21, 2022)

Killing some time in an antique store yesterday with my wife and girls. Been looking for one of these, there was two to choose from. This one just felt better. I’ll be going back at some point because there is some more special bike tools, but no budget for it now…


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 21, 2022)

A couple NOS, or near it, gumwall Schwinn Studded Balloons from Bob U. Will go nicely on my 82 Sidewinder, or perhaps wait for a King Sting I've been wanting!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 21, 2022)

My Brother & Sis in Law visited last weekend so he could compete in a Master's track meet & he gave me some Gremlin Bells!  🙂 



One of my favorite events of the year is the Antique Car Show & Swap Meet at the Ranch at Budweiser Events Center where the Colorado Eagles play. Great car show & swap area and bicycles are included! I always find something really cool that I really don't need since I have too much stuff already. I was looking for soft goods: seats, pedals, grips & struck out. I did find a box of chain guards & racks that had 3 chain guards I wanted. A Sears muscle bike guard, a Rollfast/Snyder(?)aftermarket guard and a nicely patina'd Huffy guard.




The guy says $10 a guard or rack. Or $30 for the whole box. I could use a good box & he threw in all the guards & racks!



It turns out there were 2 of the chrome Rollfast/Snyder/aftermarket guards!🙂




Another favorite find in the box was this aftermarket 9 hole carrier.😎😎







Exploded view of box contents....







And my friend @keithsbikes hooked me up with a cool Columbia chain guard & a frame/fork I've been wanting for a while. Thanks Keith! Can't wait to start digging into my parts pile to build something cool with it!😉


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 21, 2022)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JD!  Hope you are doing something fun.

I also wanted to thank you for bringing us "Sunday show and tell" every week!  It is a CABE highlight for many of us.


----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 21, 2022)

I picked up these 1740s warrants from Rhode Island. They were Signed by Stephen Hopkins who was also a signer of the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 21, 2022)

And this 1860s St. Louis beer bottlers Union Pin.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 21, 2022)

Happy bday JD! I replaced my thumb-shifter with a Stik-shifter on the 67 Stingray.  Apparently, that year, Schwinn offered this bike with either shifters. I also got this funky Uniroyal 5-speed muscle bike. I have never seen a Uniroyal bike before, anybody else? The Muscle bikes are multiplying!


----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 21, 2022)

I realize it is just a traveler but I could not resist the violet paint.


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 21, 2022)

Had the big band over at my house for a rehearsal with the neighborhood's permission and then yesterday one of my neighbors in the cul de sac brings/gives me an alto saxophone. I guess he played it in school. It's German made Jubilee branded so a Keilwerth stencil sold in Canada in the 60's. Very cool plastic pant guard. Any way that's me on bari sax....I 'herd the cats' from that chair.  
I just put a tenor 'berg' mouthpiece on this gift horn and it plays really well....will give it some love and keep it for practicing...it's so much lighter than my bari.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 21, 2022)

Happy birthday JD! Got couple things this week, double lights bracket for fork struts and big rear brake!


























Thanks to @Old Iron Bob and @Jim sciano


----------



## Hastings (Aug 21, 2022)

Picked up a new to me Jeep Wrangler and a 1963 airstream globetrotter this week. Huge shout out to @T.J. Higgins for the airstream deal and the amazing tour or your collection. I’m Using it as a flea machine literally at this moment!. So..Ford ended up canceling my van order and then raising their prices by 20%. I said no thanks. Happy Sunday!


----------



## stoney (Aug 21, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Happy bday JD! I replaced my thumb-shifter with a Stik-shifter on the 67 Stingray.  Apparently, that year, Schwinn offered this bike with either shifters. I also got this funky Uniroyal 5-speed muscle bike. I have never seen a Uniroyal bike before, anybody else? The Muscle bikes are multiplying!
> 
> View attachment 1683207
> 
> ...



Don't think I have ever seen a Uniroyal, love the tiger on the chainguard. Here is my sign from the same era


DonChristie said:


> Happy bday JD! I replaced my thumb-shifter with a Stik-shifter on the 67 Stingray.  Apparently, that year, Schwinn offered this bike with either shifters. I also got this funky Uniroyal 5-speed muscle bike. I have never seen a Uniroyal bike before, anybody else? The Muscle bikes are multiplying!
> 
> View attachment 1683207
> 
> ...



I don’t think I have ever seen a Uniroyal. My Uniroyal sign


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 21, 2022)

stoney said:


> Don't think I have ever seen a Uniroyal, love the tiger on the chainguard. Here is my sign from the same era
> 
> I don’t think I have ever seen a Uniroyal. My Uniroyal sign
> 
> View attachment 1683274



That sign is sweet! Very nice! Do you know what years the Tiger Paws mascot was used?


----------



## stoney (Aug 21, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> That sign is sweet! Very nice! Do you know what years the Tiger Paws mascot was used?



I can't say for sure Don but I am thinking late 60's early 70's


----------



## stoney (Aug 21, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Happy birthday JD! Got couple things this week, double lights bracket for fork struts and big rear brake!View attachment 1683229
> View attachment 1683230
> 
> View attachment 1683231
> ...



Ya gotta love a maroon Motorbike, I do


----------



## Gully (Aug 21, 2022)

Goldrush days here this weekend and picked up a few things including an antique oak bankers chair for my desk, a bench the wife HAD to have and this M26 Lemon grenade:


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 21, 2022)

Picked up this 48 Factory ? Whizzer


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 21, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Picked up this 48 Factory ? Whizzer
> View attachment 1683336
> 
> View attachment 1683337
> ...



If it has the frame dimples, it is factory.


----------



## marching_out (Aug 21, 2022)

The most stuff I've picked up in a while. 1965 Copertone Collegiate. Using parts off this for my violet Collegiate. Lots of smalls. Thanks to @jammer for giving me a fantastic deal on the tires, grips, and seat👍.


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this Schwinn Henderson badged autocycle deluxe. There still out there!
> View attachment 1683048
> 
> View attachment 1683059



Amazing find !!!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 21, 2022)

I’ve had a pretty good week! I finally got a prewar monark. 1939 Monark 5 bar. I also picked up my 1950 Whizzer special from Joe Cargola at the whizzer picnic today. Now I need to track down some more parts. Schwinn springer is next. If anyone has one that isn’t bent, pm me.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 21, 2022)

GOT THEE TWO SET TO DAY , LONE RANGER AND PONY BOY SET


----------



## Astroyama (Aug 21, 2022)

Captured a few product placement images for OKCSodaCo social media. 
Attended the Rob Zombie concert at the Legendary Buffalo Chip during this past 82nd Sturgis Motorcycle Rally recently, was EPIC!
Obtained some CW Decals for my legit handle bars, as well as a Chicago Stamped HT Badge, and a license plate found on Higgins Gulch Ridge in Spearfish So.Dakota.  DBT stands for Dakota BadLands Territory, Dakota Black Hills Territory, or Dakota Bicycle Territory, Not Denver Bicycle Tag, as far as I'm concerned.  
Yellow reflective tape for my custom vinyl pedals.
Installed some weather cracked burners for the 79 Lil'Red Express with BIG RED D/A letters, Dragster / Altered.
Finally had some spare time to work on my paint brush tray for the purpose of storing my brushes long term in 10w40 synthetic oil and dicovered how to use "Application Tape" recently...work in progress.
Thanks for looking~time to go do some big smokey burnouts


----------



## ian (Aug 21, 2022)

Picked up a Columbia frame with a ladies blade fork. I'm thinking it's gonna get built as a Fenderless Friday ride. I got this from the back yard stash of @JRE  today before our ride. Serial number is R834445. Looks like 1953.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 21, 2022)

Mixed bag. Another couple of those Nosco plastic race cars, now I have 3 colors. Canvass Esso pump banner ( beside real pump), Goodyear tire stand for my new Coker w/w Corvette spare, Fresh up 7UP Freddy tailless, 4 newer Coke stickers, The Great One Coke standup Gretzky, Pennzoil promo bottle, and a Dr. bag I sold to my antique buddy/retired dealer years ago, now ( it was great for tools in my vintage cars trunk)  it was going to the landfill, so I saved it!  Ha!!


----------



## nick tures (Aug 21, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Happy bday JD! I replaced my thumb-shifter with a Stik-shifter on the 67 Stingray.  Apparently, that year, Schwinn offered this bike with either shifters. I also got this funky Uniroyal 5-speed muscle bike. I have never seen a Uniroyal bike before, anybody else? The Muscle bikes are multiplying!
> 
> View attachment 1683207
> 
> ...




looks to be a 1968 amf avenger bike badged as a uniroyal, maybe was a promotional or something ?


----------



## Nashman (Aug 21, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Turned 66 today, and celebrated my wifes life yesterday with friends. Great times.
> 
> Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.  Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please include pictures as we do love pictures!View attachment 1682995



Happy Birthday JD! Respectful condolences in memory of your Wife.


----------



## Rigs (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice old painted picture frame buried in shed at an estate sale. eBay purchase of perfectly matched front fender for my 57 paperboy bike


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 4, 2022)

Well I was all set to sit by the side lines this week . It’s been quiet bike wise. Then I was driving down the road near my house and this had a free sign on it. Well the price was right. I also recognize it from the Marlboro Cigarette loyalty program from the early 1990s you basically had to smoke several packs of cigarettes and save the labels . ( Kinda like green stamps for us old people that remember such things. ) Then pay I repeat pay $110 dollars and the labels  !!! Anyone else see the irony here. I may build it after I finish the several bikes in line in front of this one . Or pass it on to fund other projects.


----------



## higgens (Sep 4, 2022)

Same as every week lol


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 4, 2022)

Your posting on 8/21 show and tell.


----------



## Rigs (Sep 4, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this Schwinn Henderson badged autocycle deluxe. There still out there!
> View attachment 1683048
> 
> View attachment 1683059



I always look but can never find prizes like this. The hunt continues


----------

